# Will I receive ride notifications with Uber App "on" and other things "open"



## Idaho Dan (Nov 23, 2016)

I know this may be a simplistic question. It appears that if my Uber App is ON and I then go into e.g. Google or Facebook, or I am making a phone call, I can not receive ride notifications. In other words it seems like the Uber App does not override other things that I am using on my phone. Am I right? I am using a Samsung Note 5 phone (Android). I would really appreciate any feedback. Thank you.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It's not a simplistic question; it's a good question. 

And if I knew the answer, I'd post it -- but I don't. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will respond.

For me, I keep Uber active and don't do other stuff....primarily because I don't know the answer to your question.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

If the driver app is not running in the foreground then you will typically get a single beep and then nothing. So if you don't want to miss calls then run it on top.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It will run in the background, but if you do not go back to it within a certain time (not sure how long, 15 minutes or so?) it will prompt you whether you want to log off or stay driving. At that point, you're liable to get logged out even if you click "stay driving" so what I do is i'll slide off line then back online and continue what I was doing.

If you get a request, it will pop it up.


----------



## DanQcCa (Nov 17, 2016)

I will not give the exact answer to your question but a usefull info that make me think that if you see the Uber sign on the top bar of your phone where the clock is, you are able and will received ping. As if you use Google maps or Waze or any app, as long as you didn't close the Uber app.

i try twice what you will read, so i'm sure this work.
Samsung galaxy S5 Android
Open the Uber driver app
Put me as active
Turn the screen off
I received a ping will the screen is off. How i know that : My phone vibrate and make only one alert.
Wait 2 second before touching the phone
I Turn the screen ON and the 15 seconde countdown started with the normal sound.


----------



## Idaho Dan (Nov 23, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It will run in the background, but if you do not go back to it within a certain time (not sure how long, 15 minutes or so?) it will prompt you whether you want to log off or stay driving. At that point, you're liable to get logged out even if you click "stay driving" so what I do is i'll slide off line then back online and continue what I was doing.
> 
> If you get a request, it will pop it up.


----------

